

The Signs of Developer Burn-out - bhartzer
http://www.sam-solutions.us/blog/recognizing-the-signs-of-developer-burn-out

======
jqm
I see this more as lack of direction rather than burn-out.

Burn-out, in my mind, is something very different.

